# Latest CWD update from DNR



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79136_79608_90516---,00.html

click on statewide testing results to see test results so far this year. Will be very interesting to see if zero positives continue in the U P


----------



## Bowhunter2018 (Nov 7, 2018)

There’s two deer there hope they make it nose to nose contact lmao


----------

